# Microsoft Word 2003: Text marked with do not check spelling or grammar was skipped.



## rowland (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, the message above is appearing in my Word document when I go to do a spell check. Most of the document spell checks as per normal but certain sections seem to be exempt. I checked the internet and found troubleshooting advice whereby you select all text, go to tools, language, set language and uncheck the do not check spelling or grammar box. This seems to have solved the problem for some of the document only as I was able to spell check some more of the document but at the end that same message - Text marked with do not check spelling or grammar was skipped - came up.
Does anyone have any ideas? Short of wringing Microsoft Word's neck


----------



## sandortkassar (Jan 23, 2009)

No idea, I have the same thing. I am running the same version of Word you are.

When I go to Tools/Language/Set Language and uncheck the box, I click "default" and tell it to save, and either hit "close" or "OK". I have even tried saving the file & normal file, and closing Word. When I open it back up, the box is always rechecked.

It is either ignoring what I checkmark or not saving it.

In either case it never does a full spelling check. I can intentionally misspell something and it does not see it as incorrect.

I hope SOMEONE has a clue how to fix it. Funny thing is, that it didn't used to do that. Something must have changed in Word or in Windows. I have XP with SP3, now. Do you suppose it is something in the new service pack changed something?


----------



## sandortkassar (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I just noticed in your post, it said you run Win 98. If you are still running 98, then that lets that theory out. Must be something else in the Word settings. 

I have an idea, can we get a fresh copy of "Normal.dot" and put it in there? Like I mentioned, it didn't used to do this, so maybe if we reset the normal profile...?

Is it stored in each file, or as a separate template?


----------



## sandortkassar (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I guess this is our answer:

I found it at the Microsoft site.

Problem: "Word May Not Warn That Text Marked 'Do Not Check Spelling or Grammar' Was Skipped"

Status: "Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed at the beginning of this article."

(Which was MS Word) 
They did not say how to fix it other than the prior solution we already tried.

Let's give a cheer to Microsoft = :4-thatsba

...Hmmm, wonder what the latest version of "Open Office" Writer program is like? [At least it is FREE, so we don't have to throw away more money to Microsoft.] www.openoffice.org I think it was. :4-dontkno


----------

